# Week in Pictures



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

It appears that BBS no longer publishes daily pictures so I'm going to abandon that thread and put it here. And The Guardian, along with some others, also post pictures of the week. I will therefore consolidate all of them here.


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

More @ Week in pictures: 22-28 August 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm not certain of the origins of these but got them from the Slate blog @ Tomato Fights and Midnight Harvests, This Week in Photos where there are a dozen more.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 29, 2015)

That second picture is amazing.


----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2015)

(And I mean to say *BBC*)






w/more @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2015)

More @ Week in pictures: 29 August - 4 September 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)

From From Manhattan to Macedonia, This Week in Pictures


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)

Only so-so @ Week in pictures: 5-11 September 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)

How the hell do people live like this? More pix @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)

Some nice ones today @ Photo highlights of the day


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)

More pix @ From Mecca to Munich, This Week in Photos


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)

More pix @ Week in pictures: 12-18 September 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)

More pix @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2015)

Choose for yourselves @ Week in pictures: 19-25 September 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2015)

More @ The weekend in pictures


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2015)

And more @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2015)

More @ Overcast and Under Cover in This Week’s Best Photos


----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2015)

No commentary needed. See more @ Week in pictures: 26 September - 2 October 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)

More pix @ Amazon, Cotopaxi, and Ironman Barcelona, this week in photos.


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)

More @ Week in pictures: 3-9 October 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)

Only one “happy” pic in the bunch @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2015)

More @ The weekend in pictures


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)

What a great way to raise children! More pix @ Photo highlights of the day


----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)

You have to feel sorry for the kids but look at the trash. They're leaving piles of it all across Europe. More pix @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2015)

In Brazil?  More @ From elections in Tanzania to a mass astronomy lesson: the weekend in pictures


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)

Heavy rain and flooding in the American south and severe drought in the Amazon Basin. One of 24 from today by Reuters @ Editor's choice | Reuters.com


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)

More @ Photo highlights of the day


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)

More @ Costume and Celebration, This Week in Photos


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)

more AP pix @ AP PHOTOS: A selection of pictures from the past week


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)

and more @ Week in pictures: 24-30 October 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2015)

What fun that must be. More pix @ Week in pictures: 31 October - 6 November 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)

Guardian weekend @ The weekend in pictures


----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2015)

More @ Week in pictures: 7-13 November 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2015)

The day before. More @ Paris and Lebanon Under Attack, and Scenes From Around the World This Week in Photos


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2015)

Actually some from other places around the world @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)

How can people live like this? More pix @ Week in pictures: 14-20 November 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)

with 19 more @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2015)

California after the rains. One of a dozen @ The weekend in pictures


----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2015)

Peace on Earth Good Will Toward Men

Merry Xmas w/more @ Week in pictures: 21-27 November 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)

While, nearby Pope Francis calls for environment stewardship w/more @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2015)

No way in hell could you ever get me on that thing!

More pictures @ Week in pictures: 28 November - 4 December 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2015)

More @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2015)

How's this for a traffic jam? More pix @ From Patagonia to Miami Beach, the Week in Photos


----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)

And Greenies point fingers at the USA for polluting

More pix @ The 20 photographs of the week






More BBC pix @ Week in pictures: 5-11 December 2015 - BBC News






This is Business Insider pix @ The world in photos this week






and






with many, many more @ The Week in Pictures: Trump This


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)

NASA has to hitch hike on this because we no longer can @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)

BBC's week @ Week in pictures: 12-18 December 2015 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)

Chihuahua, Mexico and others @ Photo highlights of the day: Korean monkeys and chess battles in Croatia


----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)

Sea lion drawing a Japanese character is but one of today's pix @ Photo highlights of the day: Storm Frank and Egypt's first female bodybuilder


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2016)

More Guardian pix @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)

We give Iraq billions in aid and equipment and they're flying a Russian chopper!

More pix @ The weekend in pictures


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)

'

Nothing real good today @ Photo highlights of the day: the Trump campaign and a hungry pelican


----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2016)

Hard to find anything not gruesome or negative @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)

With more pix @ Pictures of the day: 15 January 2016 I always enjoy Telegraph pictures when I can find them.


----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2016)

Why in the hell do people want to live where Nature doesn't mean them to? This and other photos @ Photo highlights of the day: a slip on the ice and a chilly turtle


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't think surfers are going to mess with these waves in Chili. More pix @ Week in pictures: 23-29 January 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)

more @ Week in pictures: 30 January - 5 February 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)

What socialism does for you – with more pix @ Photo highlights of the day: Tea with Merkel and New York fashion


----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)

This is NOT a mop?  

and






@ Photo highlights of the day: the Pope in Mexico and a close encounter with a whale


----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)

More BBC photos @ Week in pictures: 13-19 February 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)

More @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)

With more @ Week in pictures: 27 February - 4 March 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2016)

More @ The world in photos this week


----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)

More @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)

More mostly so-so pix @ Week in pictures: 12 - 18 March 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)

More @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)

More @ Week in pictures: 19-25 March 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2016)

More @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)

more @ Week in pictures: 9-15 April 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)

More @ Photo highlights of the day: music in California and a baby monkey


----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)

w/more @ Photo highlights of the day: Greenpeace demo and Ecuador quake


----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)

More @ Photo highlights of the day: Hot air ballons in Turkey and the search for survivors in Japan


----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)

more @ Photo highlights of the day: Anzac Day and Obama's new glasses


----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)

More @ Photo highlights of the day: a giant Mao statue and a Donald Trump speaker


----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)

More @ Week in pictures: 7-13 May 2016 - BBC News


----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)

w/more @ The 20 photographs of the week


----------



## skye (May 16, 2016)

Pics: As Mercury And Sun Come Face To Face, A Spectacular Show For Earth, Photo Gallery







A jet airliner leaves a vapor trail as tiny  planet Mercury is seen, lower left quadrant, transiting across the face of the sun in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)

If anything explains her popularity, this is it. A 70s California hippie who grew up shouting “Make Love, Not War!” supports the most corrupt and evil politician in American history.

W/many more @ Best photographs of the day: steelworkers rally and a ship scuttled


----------



## skye (May 28, 2016)

Marathon runners Lily, Liina and Leila Luikare are sisters who are set to be the first identical triplets to compete against each other in an event at the Olympic Games.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2016)

Marilyn Monroe is being celebrated in a pop-up photo exhibition marking what would have been her 90th birthday.

Monroe, born Norma Jean Mortenson on 1 June 1926, became one of history's most enduring stars but died from an overdose at 36.

The Happy Birthday Miss Monroe collection runs from 2-30 June  2016   in London.

It is being presented by online gallery ONGallery and the Playboy Club London at the Showroom Presents.The prints range from those taken in 1946  until not long before Monroe's death on 5 August, 1962.


----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)

Didn't even wake me up. More (with a truly ugly one) @ Best photographs of the day: lightning strikes and floating piers


----------

